# NASH Indulgence Air Bed 4 Bundles



## kl-angelsport.de (9. August 2016)

*KL-Angelsport*
*Angebot*







NASH Indulgence
- Air Bed 4 
+ Mattress Sheet Standard 
+Air Shield Underlay SS3 & SS4
229,99 € statt 454,98€*

NASH Indulgence
- Air Bed 4 Wide
+ Bed Conversion Bag - Wide
+ Shroud SS3&4 Wideboy
399,99 € statt 705,99€*


https://www.kl-angelsport.de/store-search-result.php?keywords=NASH-AIRBED-BUNDLE


*inkl Steuer, zzgl. Versand; Versandkostenfrei ab 200,-€ Bestellsumme in DE





​


----------

